# Cannot connect to the internet with my Netgear FVS318



## cartron (Aug 26, 2005)

I am trying to set up my Netgear FVS318 and am running into problems. We use SBC Global DSL and had it working perfect through a D-Link 604 router but because of expansion I decided to upgrade to the Netgear Router! When I try to set up the new router (Netgear) and get it to identify what kind of ISP we use, it returns PPPoE (which is correct) and then asks me for log in info. I leave the host and domain name blank and fill in the "log in" and "password" fields with our SBC log in info...but I get nowhere! I hit "test" and it returns a "page not found" message for whatever url I try. When I hit "apply" to try and override this it just takes me back to the log in info screen! I have entered all our log in details correctly! We are using a 2 Wire modem and it has been bridged! Help!!! What am I missing? My $5 D-Link worked just fine when I had it running!!


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

did you put the @sbcglobal.net at the end of the login name? I know SBC just recently made some changes. I would also try upgrading the firmware on the router.


----------



## cartron (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes, I did add "sbcglobal.net" in the log in name.
I have not updated the firmware however...will that help my "unable to connect to the internet" problem??!


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

Is there a status page on the netgear? See if the netgear is connected to SBC, if the router is not connected then there is no way you can browse the internet. By connected I don't just mean the cable, there should be a status page on your router config page.

To access your config page, click on start>run type in cmd and click on ok, type in ipconfig in the command prompt and click on ok, now write down the default gateway, it should say something like 192.168.0.1. Open up internet explorer and type in http://192.168.0.1 or whatever you wrote down. It should bring up your netgear config page.


----------



## cartron (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes I have a config page....also...the modem (2Wire 1070) is currently bridged because that is the way we had to set it up for the D-Link...could this be causing a conflict with the Netgear? Any/all ideas welcome!!


----------

